# Will be in the LA/LA-ish area from the 22nd until the 28th



## KingIdiot (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey all, I'm gonn be in Anaheim from the 22nd until the 28th of august. I'm heading out for Indiefest, cuz a short I scored is up for best short. I'm really just going to check out the scene and hang out. I'm also planning on hanging alot in LA (I know the drive sucks). I'm going to try and hit a few open mics in the area, and maybe do a feature performance if I can set one up. If anyone wants to hang out, hit me up via email if you have it or via facebook/myspace both at /bxdash after the respective site .com URL. It'd be great to see you all

or @bxdash on twitter

or PM me here I guess. 

Also I'm crashing at a friends most of the time there, to save money, but don't want to burden him for the whole week, so if you've got a place for me to stay a night, it would be cool if I can snag it for a night or two. Plus it'll be nice to have different areas to stay in. I cook some mean Indian food and will offer up that talent.

Hope all are well!

-KI / Ash


----------



## John DeBorde (Aug 16, 2009)

hey, I think I have a short in that same festival. I'm hoping to make it down there too. Mine's called "American Soil".

I need to firm up my plans tho.


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool, John! There's a shit load of shorts in the festival! I'm really only going to check the vibe out, meet some new people, and play some places in LA. the one I scored is called "Surprise". Cute, little guerrilla-style filmed short.


----------



## midphase (Aug 16, 2009)

Time for an informal LANS/LAVC hang?

Calling out to Kid, Craig, Mike, Jay. Andrew and the rest of the usual suspects.

I'm down if you guys are!


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 20, 2009)

S are we crashing kid's place and pissing off his wife or what?

It'd be great to see some of you folks while out. I'll keep all posted here about which venues I'll be hitting as well. In case anyone wants to come check out the tunes, or see if I'm in your neck of the woods and you want to visit a sample editing/programming-megastar-has-been! What an ultra hyphenate, I am! or is that über hyphenate? I like ultra.. its so Japanese

yah so come hang, and see me go of on these tangents in person... it does happen!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 20, 2009)

I rarely come to off topics...is it too late for Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## Garlu (Aug 20, 2009)

Guys, I am also in LA!

So, let me know when you do something... hehe. 

Best,

Garlu.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

You guys good with that? Tuesday at my place? I could pick up Tito's Tacos and beer...or whatever drink you want...milk...whatever. 
Let's hurry an organize so we know what's up schedule wise... o-[][]-o


----------



## Hal (Aug 21, 2009)

now i envy you guys
wana be in LA i need to see people ive have enough from this cubase screen :? 
have fun guys this sounds really interesting


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 21, 2009)

Garlu @ Fri Aug 21 said:


> Guys, I am also in LA!
> 
> So, let me know when you do something... hehe.
> 
> ...



Hey Vanes! Nice avatar picture! I hope you are enjoying your time in the States!

See you on FB!


----------

